# Camera Land's "Add it for a Penny" Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Camera Land's "Add it for a Penny" Sale*

It's the end of the year and almost at the point when there is no time left to ship Christmas gift orders to arrive in time so we thought we'd do a post offering some items that you might want to give yourself as a gift. To join in making the gift a tad more special we are going to participate and add an item to your purchase for $.01. *Yes, you read that right, for a penny extra you get a great additional item.*

*These prices will not be on our website so you can do one of a couple of things:
1) Place the order on our site and in the note area type "Add it for a Penny" and we will issue a refund back to your payment method down to these special prices (or just add the extras to the purchase on the camera items)
2) Call in your order to us at the store @ 212-753-5128*

Some of the manufacturers frown on this type of thing so we cannot do this with many items, however, I think we've come up with some great ideas.
*This sale does not include any other promotions on the included items and is for new product only (demos, samples, open box, etc are not part of this promotion).*

*Buy a new Vortex HS Series Riflescope & get a Vortex Diamondback 7x36 Binocular for $.01*

*This includes the following scopes:*

*Vortex Viper HS 2.5-10x44* in both BDC and V-Plex

*Vortex Viper HS 4-16x44* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Vortex Viper HS 4-16x44 LR Dead-Hold BDC*

*Vortex Viper HS 4-16x50* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Buy any of the listed new Spotting Scopes and add a Promaster 7400 Full Size Tripod for $.01*

*Kowa TSN 602 60mm Straight Camo Spotting Scope (HOLIDAY SUPER SPECIAL PACKAGE) Part# TSN-602-CAM* which normally sells for $1000.00 is reduced to *only $699.99* while our supply lasts. 
*Package includes:* Kowa TSN-602-Cam Spotting Scope with Kowa TE-9Z 20-60x Zoom Eyepiece & Kowa CNW-4 Case

*Vortex Viper 15-45x65 Spotting Scopes* in both Straight and Angled

*Vortex Viper 20-60x80 Spotting Scopes* in both Straight and Angled

*Vortex Viper HD 15-45x65 Spotting Scopes* in both Straight and Angled

*Vortex Viper HD 20-60x80 Spotting Scopes* in Straight

*Minox MD 50 Straight* or *Angled*

*Buy any new Minox Riflescope and not only will you get the $50.00 mail in rebate you can also add the #62034 BF 8x42 BR Binocular for only $.01*









*3x to 9x variable zoom, 40 mm objective.* Perhaps the ideal general purpose Riflescope.

* 2x to 10x variable zoom, 40 mm objective* The scope that is equally at home from woodlots to mountain tops.

*3x to 15x variable zoom, 42 mm objective* Great scope for open spaces and longer ranges.

* 4x to 20x variable zoom, 50 mm objective.* Side Focus Parallax Adjustment for accurate shot place and extended ranges.

*In the world of Digital Cameras:*

*Olympus E-PM1 w/ 14-42mm Lens* (Available in your choice of Purple, Silver, Pink, White, Black, & Brown) for *$449.99 *and add an *Extra Battery, a 4 GIG Memory Card & a UV Protection Filter for $.01*

*Sony Cyber-shot TX10 in Black* for *$259.99* and add a *Card Reader & a 4 GIG Memory Card for $.01 *

*Nikon D3100 DSLR with a Nikon 18-55mm Zoom Lens* for *$599.99* and add a *Promaster 7400 Full Size Tripod for $.01*

*Pentax Q with the Standard 8.5mm Lens* in your choice of Black or White, for only *$749.99* and add a *Case and a 4 GIG Memory card for only $.01*

Please feel free to give us a call @ 212-753-5128 with any questions.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to one and all.


----------

